# 500watts



## rockmagic (Jul 31, 2008)

who here sands there finishing with 500watts, shining along the walls or ceil? and if you dont, why?


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Light too low/dim, you miss hi/lo spots. Light too hi/brite, your eyes get sored/flashy/dusty/snowy visions.

Lite enuff only... good -->> :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I don't like doing that because it shows all the imperfections.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

rockmagic said:


> who here sands there finishing with 500watts, shining along the walls or ceil? * and if you dont, why?*


I don't have any 500 watt bulbs, come to think of it I don't really do much sanding, and definitely not walls and ceiling except at home and it ain't pretty.


.


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Q. How many homeowners walk around with 500 watt lamps? 
A. Only the insane ones.

You are obviously insinuating that your drywall is better than everyone elses because you do this. Dickhead.


----------



## rockmagic (Jul 31, 2008)

well thats the whole reason behind that , is to show any imperfections. thus eliminatin the amount of point up. 

i use the light all the time when i sand. im not ashame to show my finish. im also able to see the usual imperfection cause by mud running. allowing me to take care of it now before prime. and when i go for a prime pt.up, all the things that im hitting is done by the trim guys or any other trade that might have dinged or banged up against the finish. it gives me the satisfaction knowing that after all the lights go in and the walls and ceil. get there final coats of paint that im leaving a crisp finish. it doesnt hurt my feelings to take that extra step in making sure my finsih is near perfect.

like when im done hanging. i like to drop back and button up my work. 
make sure all the fasteners are all in place and depth set correctly (screw heads and nail heads ). throw in any extra screws or nails in an area that might need it. pull any misses and dimple them in, saw any excess rock that might be over hanging any openings that isnt being wrapped. it just gives me the satisfaction of knowing that im complete with my work.


----------



## rockmagic (Jul 31, 2008)

whoa whoa. whats with the name calling. are you that insecure with you work? are you even a drywaller? what a schmuck


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Are you a shrink as well as the best drywaller in the world?


----------



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

Good onya rocky, It's always good to see someone take pride in their work, I've always used halogens, and there's a lot of painters out there that appreciate not having to fix imperfections...Painters are good cheap advertising if they like following your work.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

We do the same Rock, it's the only way to see what the walls really look like. Personally, you're crazy not to do it, especially when we are doing bigger remodels that involve changes to the lighting, the finally lighting and what it will reveal on the walls is never seen until almost the end of the project and by then it's too late. Insted you use a halogen and walk the walls and view them from different angles. If it looks good under the halogen it will look good under final lighting when the project is done.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm with you rockmagic, one step at a time, get it just right, then move on. Costs the clients a fortune, but I guess I'm kinda proud of that too.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

rockmagic said:


> who here sands there finishing with 500watts, shining along the walls or ceil? and if you dont, why?



I don't do a lot of drywall, but if the job is real small most of the time my sub dosen't want it. So I do it and I either use a handheld trouble light or a small halogen and go along the wall. Heck even after my drywall sub finishes I usually do a quick scan with the light too just in case, but I'm just weird like that:laughing:




Dave


----------



## rockmagic (Jul 31, 2008)

appreciate the mutual feedback guys. im glad to here yall take that extra step in yalls work called pride. hats off to ya


----------



## LukeOR (Feb 15, 2007)

Nothing will piss me off more than a homeowner who just learned about "putting a light against wall to show imperfections". How do you guys explain that it's not supposed to be flawless?


----------



## LukeOR (Feb 15, 2007)

Nothing will piss me off more than a homeowner who just learned about "putting a light against wall to show imperfections". How do you guys explain that it's not supposed to be flawless?


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

I use it every time i sand . NO call backs after prime or paint.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

LukeOR said:


> Nothing will piss me off more than a homeowner who just learned about "putting a light against wall to show imperfections". How do you guys explain that it's not supposed to be flawless?


 
Look up the 5 levels of drywall finish. Learn it and tell it to them. If that doesn't work give them a copy.l


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Here it is:

http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cach...ish&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us&client=firefox-a


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

LukeOR said:


> Nothing will piss me off more than a homeowner who just learned about "putting a light against wall to show imperfections". How do you guys explain that it's not supposed to be flawless?


 
for one drywall is not flawless.....even out of the factory...and two...drywallers for the most part are only as good as the framers when it comes to covering walls that are imperfect...third, the taper in most cases if he knows what he is doing, should be able to get it close to perfect..we are after all human, and we are not perfect...

I use a trouble light with a mini sodium 300 w bulb..its more than enough light, your eyes dont get sore from looking at the bright walls, and the homeowners will never have that much light in one room on each wall....,

oh and also....if the homeowner wants to run a light, tell him to the the job...and then we can see what perfect is.....:shifty:


----------



## Project_Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

Knockdown covers A LOT of "perfection" :w00t:


----------

